
 Redirect pitfalls with HTTP Strict Transport Security and some solutions - wglb
http://coderrr.wordpress.com/2010/12/27/canonical-redirect-pitfalls-with-http-strict-transport-security-and-some-solutions/
======
pilif
What bugs me is that whatever solution you'd want to use requires two SSL
certificates and with that, at least two distinct IP addresses.

Especially the latter is concerning considering we are running out of
addresses.

~~~
_pra
No, most CSAs these day will automatically add "www.yourdomain.com" to your
certificate as a Subject Alternate Name.

